# PHP5 lässt sich nicht emergen [solved]

## 3PO

Hallo Zusammen,

Leider lässt sich PHP5 bei mir nicht "emergen".

Hat jemand eine Idee woran das liegen könnte?

emerge php bricht mit folgender Fehlermeldung ab:

```
+--------------------------------------------------------------------+

| License:                                                           |

| This software is subject to the PHP License, available in this     |

| distribution in the file LICENSE.  By continuing this installation |

| process, you are bound by the terms of this license agreement.     |

| If you do not agree with the terms of this license, you must abort |

| the installation process at this point.                            |

+--------------------------------------------------------------------+

Thank you for using PHP.

config.status: creating php5.spec

config.status: creating main/build-defs.h

config.status: creating scripts/phpize

config.status: creating scripts/man1/phpize.1

config.status: creating scripts/php-config

config.status: creating scripts/man1/php-config.1

config.status: creating sapi/cli/php.1

config.status: creating main/php_config.h

config.status: executing default commands

/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/php-5.2.1-r3/work/php-5.2.1/ext/openssl/openssl.c: In function 'php_openssl_x509_from_zval':

/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/php-5.2.1-r3/work/php-5.2.1/ext/openssl/openssl.c:836: warning: passing argument 1 of 'PEM_ASN1_read_bio' from incompatible pointer type

/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/php-5.2.1-r3/work/php-5.2.1/ext/dba/dba_db4.c: In function 'dba_open_db4':

/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/php-5.2.1-r3/work/php-5.2.1/ext/dba/dba_db4.c:99: warning: passing argument 2 of 'dbp->set_errcall' from incompatible pointer type

/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/php-5.2.1-r3/work/php-5.2.1/ext/mbstring/mbstring.c:152: warning: initialization discards qualifiers from pointer target type

/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/php-5.2.1-r3/work/php-5.2.1/ext/mbstring/mbstring.c:153: warning: initialization discards qualifiers from pointer target type

/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/php-5.2.1-r3/work/php-5.2.1/ext/mbstring/mbstring.c:154: warning: initialization discards qualifiers from pointer target type

/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/php-5.2.1-r3/work/php-5.2.1/ext/mbstring/mbstring.c:155: warning: initialization discards qualifiers from pointer target type

/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/php-5.2.1-r3/work/php-5.2.1/ext/mbstring/mbstring.c:156: warning: initialization discards qualifiers from pointer target type

/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/php-5.2.1-r3/work/php-5.2.1/ext/mbstring/mbstring.c:157: warning: initialization discards qualifiers from pointer target type

/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/php-5.2.1-r3/work/php-5.2.1/ext/mbstring/mbstring.c:158: warning: initialization discards qualifiers from pointer target type

/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/php-5.2.1-r3/work/php-5.2.1/ext/mbstring/mbstring.c:159: warning: initialization discards qualifiers from pointer target type

/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/php-5.2.1-r3/work/php-5.2.1/ext/pgsql/pgsql.c: In function 'php_pgsql_get_link_info':

/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/php-5.2.1-r3/work/php-5.2.1/ext/pgsql/pgsql.c:954: error: 'PG_VERSION' undeclared (first use in this function)

/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/php-5.2.1-r3/work/php-5.2.1/ext/pgsql/pgsql.c:954: error: (Each undeclared identifier is reported only once

/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/php-5.2.1-r3/work/php-5.2.1/ext/pgsql/pgsql.c:954: error: for each function it appears in.)

make: *** [ext/pgsql/pgsql.lo] Fehler 1

make: *** Warte auf noch nicht beendete Prozesse...

/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/php-5.2.1-r3/work/php-5.2.1/ext/pspell/pspell.c: In function 'zif_pspell_new':

/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/php-5.2.1-r3/work/php-5.2.1/ext/pspell/pspell.c:254: warning: passing argument 1 of 'delete_aspell_speller' from incompatible pointer type

/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/php-5.2.1-r3/work/php-5.2.1/ext/pspell/pspell.c: In function 'zif_pspell_new_personal':

/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/php-5.2.1-r3/work/php-5.2.1/ext/pspell/pspell.c:377: warning: passing argument 1 of 'delete_aspell_speller' from incompatible pointer type

/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/php-5.2.1-r3/work/php-5.2.1/ext/pspell/pspell.c: In function 'zif_pspell_new_config':

/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/php-5.2.1-r3/work/php-5.2.1/ext/pspell/pspell.c:411: warning: passing argument 1 of 'delete_aspell_speller' from incompatible pointer type

!!! ERROR: dev-lang/php-5.2.1-r3 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1614:   Called dyn_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 971:   Called qa_call 'src_compile'

  environment, line 5185:   Called src_compile

  php-5.2.1-r3.ebuild, line 173:   Called src_compile_normal

  php-5.2.1-r3.ebuild, line 323:   Called php5_2-sapi_src_compile

  php5_2-sapi.eclass, line 609:   Called die

!!! make failed

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

!!! A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/php-5.2.1-r3/temp/build.log'.

```

Hier noch die emerge --info:

```
Sabayon / # emerge --info

Portage 2.1.2.2 (default-linux/x86/2006.0, gcc-4.1.1, glibc-2.5-r0, 2.6.20-sabayon-r3 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.20-sabayon-r3 i686 Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 2.26GHz

Gentoo Base System release 1.13.0_alpha12

Timestamp of tree: Fri, 23 Mar 2007 09:30:01 +0000

distcc 2.18.3 i586-pc-linux-gnu (protocols 1 and 2) (default port 3632) [disabled]

ccache version 2.4 [disabled]

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7, 2.0.31-r4

dev-lang/python:     2.4.4

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r5

dev-util/ccache:     2.4-r6

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.18.1

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.61

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10

sys-devel/binutils:  2.17

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.3.14

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.22

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.19.2-r1

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86 ~x86"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CBUILD="i586-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-Os -march=i586 -mno-tls-direct-seg-refs -mmmx -m32"

CHOST="i586-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT=""

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/gconf /etc/java-config/vms/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/splash /etc/terminfo /etc/texmf/web2c"

CXXFLAGS="-Os -march=i586 -mno-tls-direct-seg-refs -mmmx -m32"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="autoconfig distlocks metadata-transfer parallel-fetch sandbox sfperms strict"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo"

LANG="de_DE.UTF-8"

LC_ALL="de_DE.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--enable-new-dtags -Wl,--sort-common -s"

LINGUAS="de"

MAKEOPTS="-j2 -s "

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --delete-after --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages --filter=H_**/files/digest-*"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/portage/local/layman/sabayon /usr/portage/local/layman/einit"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="3dfx 7Zip X a52 aac aalib accessibility acpi ada aiglx aim alsa amarok apache2 arts artswrappersuid asf audiofile avahi beagle berkdb bidi bitmap-fonts bluetooth bzip2 cairo cdda cdr chm cjk clearcase cli commercial config_wizard cpudetection cracklib crypt css cups dbox2 dbus dga djvu dlloader dri dts dv dvb dvd dvdr dvdread dvi dxr3 eds effects emboss encode esd evo exscalibar ext-man ext-rtf ext-tex extraicons extramodules fame fat ffmpeg fftw firefox flac flash foomatic-db foomaticdb fortran freetype gcj gdbm gif gimpprint glitz gnokii gnome gnutls gphoto2 gpm gs gsm gstreamer gtk gtk2 hal hfs iconv icq ieee1394 imap imlib inkjar ipod ipv6 irc irda isdnlog ivtv jabber jack java jfs jingle joystick jpeg kde kdeenablefinal kdehiddenvisibility kerberos kipi kqemu krb4 lame lcd ldap libao libcaca libclamav libg++ libnotify libwww live livecd lj lm_sensors logitech-mouse lzo mad mail matroska midi mikmod mjpeg mmx mng mono motif moznocompose moznoirc moznomail mp3 mp3rtp mpeg msn musepack musicbrainz mysql mythtv ncurses network new-login nls nptl nptlonly nsplugin ntfs nvidia ogg ole openal openexr opengl pam pam_console pascal pcmcia pcre pda pdf perl php plugin png postgres povray ppds pppd pulseaudio pwdb python qt qt3 qt4 quicktime quotas rar rdesktop readline real reflection reiser4 reiserfs rss ruby samba scanner sdl session skins slp sms sndfile speech speex spell spl spreadsheet sql ssl startup-notification stream streams subversion svg switch_all_desktops sysfs tcpd theora tiff truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts udev unicode usb v4l v4l2 vcd visualization voice vorbis weather webservices wifi win32codecs winbind wmf wxwindows x264 x86 xfs xine xinerama xml xorg xosd xpm xprint xscreensaver xsl xv xvid xvmc yahoo zeroconf zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev keyboard mouse acecad aiptek calcomp citron digitaledge dmc dynapro elo2300 elographics fpit hyperpen jamstudio joystick magellan microtouch mutouch palmax penmount spaceorb summa synaptics tek4957 wacom ur98 vmmouse void wacom" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="de" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="apm ark chips cirrus cyrix dummy fbdev fglrx glint i128 i740 i810 imstt mach64 mga neomagic nsc nv nvidia r128 radeon rendition s3 s3virge savage siliconmotion sis sisusb tdfx tga trident tseng v4l vesa vga via vmware voodoo epson"

Unset:  CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

Sabayon / #

```

Last edited by 3PO on Fri Mar 23, 2007 1:35 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## manuels

hmm, sieht danach aus, als wuerde was mit den USE-Flags evtl. nicht stimmen.

poste mal ein

[code}emerge -vt php[/code]

----------

## 3PO

 *manuels wrote:*   

> hmm, sieht danach aus, als wuerde was mit den USE-Flags evtl. nicht stimmen.
> 
> poste mal ein
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Bitteschön:

```
Sabayon / # emerge -vat php

These are the packages that would be merged, in reverse order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild     U ] dev-lang/php-5.2.1-r3 [5.1.6-r8] USE="apache2 berkdb bzip2* cjk cli crypt gdbm iconv imap ipv6 kerberos ldap* mysql ncurses nls pcre postgres readline reflection session spell spl ssl truetype unicode xml xpm xsl zlib -adabas -apache -bcmath -birdstep -calendar -cdb -cgi -concurrentmodphp -ctype -curl -curlwrappers -db2 -dbase -dbmaker -debug -discard-path -doc -empress -empress-bcs -esoob -exif -fastbuild -fdftk -filter% -firebird -flatfile -force-cgi-redirect -frontbase -ftp -gd -gd-external -gmp -hash -inifile -interbase -iodbc -java-external -json% -ldap-sasl% -libedit -mcve -mhash -msql -mssql -mysqli -oci8 -oci8-instant-client -odbc -pcntl -pdo -pdo-external -pic -posix -qdbm -recode -sapdb -sharedext -sharedmem -simplexml -snmp -soap -sockets -solid -sqlite -suhosin% -sybase -sybase-ct -sysvipc -threads -tidy -tokenizer -wddx -xmlreader -xmlrpc -xmlwriter -yaz -zip -zip-external% (-filepro%) (-hardenedphp%) (-hyperwave-api%) (-informix%) (-memlimit%) (-ming%) (-sasl%) (-vm-goto%) (-vm-switch%)" 0 kB

Total: 1 package (1 upgrade), Size of downloads: 0 kB

```

----------

## Keepoer

Hast du Postgres SQL laufen? Wenn nicht, nimm mal das entsprechende Flag raus.

Siehe Fehler:

```
/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/php-5.2.1-r3/work/php-5.2.1/ext/pgsql/pgsql.c: In function 'php_pgsql_get_link_info':

/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/php-5.2.1-r3/work/php-5.2.1/ext/pgsql/pgsql.c:954: error: 'PG_VERSION' undeclared (first use in this function)

/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/php-5.2.1-r3/work/php-5.2.1/ext/pgsql/pgsql.c:954: error: (Each undeclared identifier is reported only once

/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/php-5.2.1-r3/work/php-5.2.1/ext/pgsql/pgsql.c:954: error: for each function it appears in.)

make: *** [ext/pgsql/pgsql.lo] Fehler 1 
```

Ohne Postgres sollte es eigentlich durchlaufen...

----------

## 3PO

 *Keepoer wrote:*   

> Hast du Postgres SQL laufen? Wenn nicht, nimm mal das entsprechende Flag raus.
> 
> ...

 

Nein, habe ich nicht. Wo soll ich das Flag herausnehmen?

----------

## Finswimmer

Wahrscheinlich bei php: postgres

----------

## 3PO

Gelöst

Ich habe in der /etc/make.conf den Eintrag postgres geändert in -postgres, dann liefs durch.

Danke nochmals

cu

3PO

----------

## Keepoer

Alternativ hättest du Postgres auch nur für php deaktivieren können.

```
echo "dev-lang/php -postgres" >> /etc/portage/package.use 
```

----------

## b3cks

 *3PO wrote:*   

> Gelöst
> 
> Ich habe in der /etc/make.conf den Eintrag postgres geändert in -postgres, dann liefs durch.
> 
> Danke nochmals
> ...

 

Wenn du kein PostgreSQL hast und nutzt, warum hast du dann das Flag in der make.conf gehabt?

----------

## 3PO

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Wenn du kein PostgreSQL hast und nutzt, warum hast du dann das Flag in der make.conf gehabt?

 

War schon gesetzt, allerdings nicht von mir.

----------

